# ατζέμικα



## davidr (Mar 12, 2010)

Here's another word from an old song, Μόρτισσα και αλάνης. I can't find this word anywhere, and googling it hasn't turned up anything much except a reference to a pilaf recipe (ατζέμ πιλάφι), musical mode (Μακάμ ατζέμ κιουρδί), and the lyrics to this song with a couple Youtube clips. 

From context it looks like it could mean "brutally" or "mercilessly", but I have no idea really. 

Θαρθώ μες το συνοικισμό
αχ ξαφνικά μια μέρα
και θα σε σφάξω ατζέμικα
με δικοπη μαχαίρα


----------



## nickel (Mar 12, 2010)

It could mean "in the way of the rebetes".

Ατζέμικος (from Turkish _Acem_ "Persian") is a synonym of _rebetikos_.

See here:
ρεμπέτικο: Οι διάφορες εκδοχές του θα αποκτήσουν ποικίλες ονομασίες όπως:
μόρτικο, μάγκικο, βλάμικο, αλανιάρικο, σερέτικο, *ατζέμικο*, αντάμικο, τσαχπίνικο, μπερμπάντικο, νταήδικο, νταλγκαδιάρικο, δερβίσικο, τεκετζίδικο, χασικλίδικο, απάχικο, μποέμικο, ασίκικο, ντερμπεντέρικο, λεβέντικο, κουτσαβάκικο, γιουρούκικο, μουρμούρικο κ.ά., μέχρι να οριστικοποιηθεί, στις αρχές του 20ού αιώνα, το όνομα “ρεμπέτικο”, με τις ποικίλες προεκτάσεις και διεισδύσεις του στα άλλα είδη μουσικής.

According to the explanation given there: ατζέμικο μακάμ (μέλος) = κλάδος ή χρόα του Βαρέος Ήχου που ψάλλεται με "περσικό" (ατζέμ) τρόπο, δηλαδή σε Ήχο Εναρμόνιο Βαρύ (με ύφεση στον Ζω και στον Βου).


----------



## nickel (Mar 12, 2010)

Let me, however, add that it could just mean "in the Persian way", seeing that _acem kılıcı_ is a two-edged sword (_δίκοπη μαχαίρα_) and _acem kılıcı gibi_ means "like a Persian sword (ie., a double-edged sword), two-faced, double-dealing". Σειρά των τουρκολόγων.


----------



## sarant (Mar 12, 2010)

I would favor the second interpretation (= in the Persian way; with a double-edged sword, hence brutally)


----------



## nickel (Mar 12, 2010)

Yes, since the connection to rebetiko is through _makam_, it is not very relevant here.


----------



## pidyo (Mar 12, 2010)

sarant said:


> I would favor the second interpretation (= in the Persian way; with a double-edged sword, hence brutally)



Likewise; and rebetiko connoiseurs think so too. 

Incidentally, a quick googling shows that ατζέμικο has sexual connotations too; in a different context it could mean "from behind". Tsiforos uses it in that sense.


----------



## davidr (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow, thanks guys! That's great stuff! I didn't see that last one when I googled it, Pidyo. Thanks!


----------



## pidyo (Mar 13, 2010)

Now, I see that ατζέμικος is included in Georgakas' dictionary: made in Persia, Persian (syn περσικός).


----------



## aqua (Apr 6, 2010)

Although it doesn't fit your sentence, Greek musicians who play this music use the word to denote music that is out of tune (also for people with no appropriate behaviour). I've heard it mainly in Thessaloniki to be honest.
I would dare to say that the Turkish word "acemi" (in Greek "ατζαμής") meaning "beginner" or "clumsy" (in Turkish more "beginner", in Greek more "clumsy") comes from the same root.
But in your case probably it means "brutally".


----------



## Palavra (Apr 6, 2010)

In Turkish, Acem means Persian, as does the word acemi (ατζαμής, in Greek). This word is used pejoratively both in Turkish and in Greek to denote someone who is inexperienced etc. and it corresponds to the use of Πόντιος in Greek. So, both ατζαμής and ατζέμικος have the same radical, however the meaning of ατζέμικα is the one that Nickel gives, i.e. brutally, given that in Turkish it is used to describe a knife.


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2010)

Καλημέρα. I don't know if _ατζέμικος_ is also used in the sense of «ατζαμίδικος», i.e. clumsy or amateurish, but in Turkish this is a different word, not to be confused with _Acem_ «Persian». Turkish _acemi_ is derived from Arabic _adjami_. You can read under Janissaries about the _acemi oğlan_ ("rookie" or "cadet") schools.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 6, 2010)

Εγώ πάντως βλέπω και στην τουρκική βικιπαίδεια και σε άλλες πηγές ότι το acemi και το Acem έχουν την ίδια ρίζα. Θα κοιτάξω το βράδυ και στα κιτάπια μου για να βεβαιωθώ, ωστόσο...


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2010)

Αν, πηγαίνοντας πίσω στα αραβικά για το _acem_ «περσικός», δούμε ότι προέρχεται από αραβικό _adjam_ και όλα αυτά σημαίνουν «βάρβαρος» (είδα ένα barbar στις πηγές σου), δεν αποκλείεται να έχουν κοινές αραβικές ρίζες. Στα τούρκικα ωστόσο, _acem_ «περσικός» και _acemi_ «αρχάριος» θεωρούνται δύο διαφορετικές λέξεις, έτσι;


----------



## Palavra (Apr 6, 2010)

Ε, ναι, γι' αυτό και τα γκρίζα, άλλο είπα όμως (νομίζω): και τα δύο προέρχονται από τη λέξη για τον Ιρανό (κάτι που οι ίδιοι οι Ιρανοί καθόλου δεν εκτιμούν, παρεμπ.) και γι' αυτό μοιάζουν.


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2010)

Τελικά, στην αγγλική Wikipedia θα βρούμε τη θελκτική ιστορία της αραβικής λέξης για τους βάρβαρους. (Σαραντάκο, έχει φαΐ εδώ.)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ajam


----------

